# Help - Flat battery



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me, when connected to the mains power does the leisure battery charger also charge the engine battery. 
Just tried to start the van and the battery is as flat as a pancake! And yet it's been connected to the mains for a couple of weeks parked on my drive

It's a 2005 auto trail chieftain

Cheers
Chris


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Unless it has something like the Battery Master, I would doubt it. I stand to be corrected.

Colin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Colin, thought you were outside watching paint dry.

cabby


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Colin
At least replacing the battery is the cheaper option!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

cabby said:


> Colin, thought you were outside watching paint dry.
> 
> cabby


 ...... at the bottom of the garden with my laptop.

Colin


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

mine doesn't

so I plug in a battery charger to the 240v socket inside the MH and then to the engine battery via a jack plug


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Depends on make of inbuilt charger and control panel .Many do float charge both batteries eg as CBE unit in my MH.However if your engine battery is flat after standing for only 2 weeks presumably after being charged from the engine then I would say it has died anyway and will need replacing.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sprinta said:


> mine doesn't so I plug in a battery charger to the 240v socket inside the MH and then to the engine battery via a jack plug


That's something I need to set up. Can you please explain/describe "jack plug".

Does that eliminate the need to uncover the vehicle battery everytime you want to hook it up to the charger?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There was a thread a little while back suggesting an alternative to the Battery Master that was priced at less than £25 I seem to remember. Thus making it a lot cheaper than a new battery. Sadly, unless something is discharging your battery (radio, security system etc) or the weather was very cold, I would be taking the battery to the nearest supplier that could put a load test on it; my guess is that it is dead or dying.
Alan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's usually possible to select which battery will be charged from the mains via options on the control panel.

In my opinion it makes sense to select the vehicle battery for most of the time, and give the habitation battery a couple of days boost every fortnight.

The hab battery is important for sure, but it doesn't start the van . . . and if you can't get the engine running you are stuffed! :roll: 

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It's usually possible to select which battery will be charged from the mains via options on the control panel.
> 
> In my opinion it makes sense to select the vehicle battery for most of the time, and give the habitation battery a couple of days boost every fortnight.
> 
> ...


Nicely put Dave :lol:


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Well I'm feeling like a right Pratt now! Checked ho the battery wa charging only to find the cab interior light on. So fortunately I don't have buy a new battery, well not a th moment anyway.


Cheers
Chris


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Chrisgd said:


> Can anyone tell me, when connected to the mains power does the leisure battery charger also charge the engine battery.
> Just tried to start the van and the battery is as flat as a pancake! And yet it's been connected to the mains for a couple of weeks parked on my drive
> 
> It's a 2005 auto trail chieftain
> ...


If the battery is not being charged by the mains check for battery drain this could be as simple as a glove box light on , get the battery checked properly preferably not by companies like Quickfit ! if the battery is faulty and you did not have the vehicle new make sure the new battery is the correct one ( not necessaryily the one that's on your vehicle now ), and most importantly don't buy a cheap inferior battery , if your not an expert on batteries a fair guide is to check how heavy it is when you lift it if it's light it may not be a good type you get what you pay for .

Tony A.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Chrisgd said:


> Well I'm feeling like a right Pratt now! Checked ho the battery wa charging only to find the cab interior light on. So fortunately I don't have buy a new battery, well not a th moment anyway.Cheers
> Chris


The money you saved by not having to buy a new battery could be spent on a new keyboard! :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

So you've seen the light then! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Colin


----------



## Chrisgd (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep seen the light, but it's now turned off!


----------

